# Trump lays out the evidence, makes his case. Wow.



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://t.co/EHqzsLbbJG?amp=1

Astonishing.

Trump lays out ALL the evidence of nationwide election fraud. 
45 min speech released today.
Do what you can to watch this. 
He's not going anywhere. 
He's laying the groundwork.
Game on.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


>


Yep, that's it. Thanks much!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, thanks to all who posted the speech. I didn't even know he was going to speak tonight.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Jim's Rant For The Day. A Rattling Rattlesnake.*

If you saw Trump's 15 minute "Most Important" speech yesterday then you might want to know it was a exert from a 46 Minute prepared and produced recorded speech that goes into detail the voting fraud conspiracy.

If you watched BPEarthwatch's 6 minute video today then you saw what Abraham Lincoln did when he was being overtaken by a rebellion.

If you have followed the news this week you have seen several high ranking military Generals advising Trump to invoke the Insurrection Act or at least partial Martial Law to preserve the Republic.

I believe Trump just took his case to the highest court in the land, the American People. He is rattling his tail and about to call in the military as well as shut down the Main Street News.

I see his speech as his "Attachment" to the signed Insurrection Act that is coming.

6 Minute Video by BPEarthwatch, Is History Repeating Itself:


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Sweet old Joe Biden probably played no part in the fraud, so he should say something to cover his ass like- "If fraud is conclusively proven, then I will gladly stand down".
So let's hope Don and his lawyers can come up with that cast-iron proof.

PS-Perhaps individual fraudsters will start sweating and come forward to whistleblow in return for immunity from prosecution..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't believe one damn thing that the Media or Elected Tax Payer Funded Politicians say.

I'll believe it when I see action.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Short punchy version-


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

Yes, God Bless the USA. We really need it. 

Unbelievable. It really is at a point of Good v. Evil. We will either overcome this, or be destroyed by it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Those who are looking for drastic measures to be taken, you're going to love this analysis of the speech.

https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-12...-3rd-trump-invokes-foreign-interference.html#


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> Those who are looking for drastic measures to be taken, you're going to love this analysis of the speech.
> 
> https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-12...-3rd-trump-invokes-foreign-interference.html#


Wow! Just wow! I sure hope this article is genuine and accurate.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Wow! Just wow! I sure hope this article is genuine and accurate.


I hope it doesn't come down to it.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Those who are looking for drastic measures to be taken, you're going to love this analysis of the speech.
> 
> https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-12...-3rd-trump-invokes-foreign-interference.html#


I knew it. 
Groundwork laid.
Game on.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

At 15:45 into the vid, Don displays the Michigan voting chart and points to a suspicious spike of 149,000 votes for Biden that suddenly came in at 6:31 a.m-


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The facts are not the problem. The problem is getting a Judge or Judges to listen and do the right thing.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> The facts are not the problem. The problem is getting a Judge or Judges to listen and do the right thing.


Trump has a lot of options. He just wants to handle it in the least painful way as he should.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Invoking martial law and military tribunals would sure get the job done (assuming the military will support him). But the country would erupt in widespread violence. It would effectively become a civil war. However, I would consider this a better alternative that a socialist democratic take over.

Now on the other hand, I don’t trust Trump all that much. If the above should actually take place, he just might like that taste of near absolute power and decide he might like to hang on to it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Now on the other hand, I don't trust Trump all that much. If the above should actually take place, he just might like that taste of near absolute power and decide he might like to hang on to it.


Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

At 16:08 In the vid, Don says _"Detroit is corrupt, I have a lot of friends in Detroit, they know.."_
So perhaps some patriotic vote-counters are starting to whistleblow on the crookedness they saw going on...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Now on the other hand, I don't trust Trump all that much. If the above should actually take place, he just might like that taste of near absolute power and decide he might like to hang on to it.


Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

KUSA said:


> Don't be ridiculous.


Fulton county GA just recertified the Biden win, said the smoking gun video means nothing.

https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/1000136/1

Trump rally in GA tomorrow, how many pissed off Patriots do you think will be there?

Fyi, rally will be broadcast live on Newsmax.com, 630pm eastern.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Fulton county GA just recertified the Biden win, said the smoking gun video means nothing.
> 
> https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/1000136/1
> 
> ...


In the end, Patriots and the President will take care of the traitors.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In the end, Biden/Harris will be sworn in and life will go on.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In the end, Biden/Harris will be sworn in and life will go on.


I don't know how well life will go on. I don't see this getting better and I still think there is a fight coming, but the Ho and Joe will most definitely be sworn in.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I don't know how well life will go on. I don't see this getting better and I still think there is a fight coming, but the Ho and Joe will most definitely be sworn in.


I don't see things going well.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In the end, Biden/Harris will be sworn in and life will go on.


I'm about tired of your negativity. Go take some Geritol and have someone tuck you in.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

September 12, 2018. An executive order was signed by President Tump to deal with exactly what is happening right now, it will be an interesting time if this order is activated. If it is, have lots of popcorn ready cause it’s going to be an interesting ride......


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rstanek said:


> September 12, 2018. An executive order was signed by President Tump to deal with exactly what is happening right now, it will be an interesting time if this order is activated. If it is, have lots of popcorn ready cause it's going to be an interesting ride......


It will be used as a last resort. I hope you have more than popcorn.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

I just tried to send to a friend through FB's Messenger a link to the article (I got in here) connecting T's speech to his 2018 EO, and it got blocked.









They know what's coming. 
They should be scared.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> I just tried to send to a friend through FB's Messenger a link to the article (I got in here) connecting T's speech to his 2018 EO, and it got blocked.
> 
> View attachment 109859
> 
> ...


Preface it with "I know this is BS but look at what the repubtards are saying". I bet it goes through.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

KUSA said:


> Preface it with "I know this is BS but look at what the repubtards are saying". I bet it goes through.


Good plan. I sent it to her gmail. Google hasn't blocked it yet..but I can see that coming too. 
I can see a lot coming. 
Good idea to have options in place.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Here in Britain we have to use cricket bats for self-defence, and if Biden gets his way the Americans will have to use baseball bats..


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

But George would rightly disagree..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I'm about tired of your negativity. Go take some Geritol and have someone tuck you in.


It's called reality.
I do not live in Alex Jones World.

If I'm wrong, that will be excellent.
But even Bill Barr says the amount of fraud found will not change the outcome.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Eyeball said:


> Here in Britain we have to use cricket bats for self-defence, and if Biden gets his way the Americans will have to use baseball bats..


 There are so many fires arms in citizens hands no one can collect them. In most cases they do not even know who has them. If they make the wrong move you may well hear the gun fire at your house


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's called reality.
> I do not live in Alex Jones World.
> 
> If I'm wrong, that will be excellent.
> But even Bill Barr says the amount of fraud found will not change the outcome.


Barr can eat a dick. USA, USA, USA!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's called reality.
> I do not live in Alex Jones World.
> 
> If I'm wrong, that will be excellent.
> But even Bill Barr says the amount of fraud found will not change the outcome.


 Bill Barr has been working against Trump all a long.


----------

